# Which sub $1000 city SS?



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking at the following, appreciate any input... Bike will see some hardpack dirt, but mostly pavement. Commuting duty, errands, etc. I usually like steel frames, but for the short trips and all around duty it seems like the Treks with Al frames would be fine.

Trek Soho S

Trek District belt drive

Bianchi San Jose

Globe Roll 2 (with a saddle change for sure, and the bar looks annoyingly flat)

Masi Riser bar model


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

For 1000$ build your own to what you want. No matter what you buy you will always want to change something and that will add to the cost. You can build a nice SS for 1000. 

For pre-built bikes I like the Surly Steamroller.


----------



## never_enough (Aug 31, 2009)

kilo wt plus racks, panniers, and a nice light setup? with moneys left over for tools and parts.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

Surly Steamroller


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

A from II is prolly right. Pick up a frame you really like and build the bike you really want. If it's no big deal to you, there probably isn't a big difference between the various bikes (except for the one with the belt drive) in that range.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Craigslist+a few parts from the LBS= $2-300 city SS that will last forever and take a beating. Short trips and errands=lots of locking the bike to scratchy things that ruin paint and dent tubes. Lots of opportunities for theft. Keep it cheap.

Take the rest of the money and save it for something important.


----------



## LegendRider (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in love with the Masi Speciale fixed LTD drop, but it's at the very top of your range. I just wish it came as a lugged frame.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

SWOBO Sanchez for me.

http://www.swobo.com/catalog/product_info_b.php?cPath=201_1481


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

David - That Swobo is neat. Actually 2 or 3 of the Swobos on their website are really cool.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They look better in person. I saw some at Mellow Johnny's in Austin. The designer of the bike used to design bikes for Bianchi, I think she did the Pista. I can't recall her name for the life of me.

If you did not see it, here's a review from Nat'l Geographic Adventure - http://ngadventure.typepad.com/blog/steve-casimiro-swobo-sanchez.html


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

David Loving said:


> They look better in person. I saw some at Mellow Johnny's in Austin. The designer of the bike used to design bikes for Bianchi, I think she did the Pista. I can't recall her name for the life of me.
> 
> If you did not see it, here's a review from Nat'l Geographic Adventure - http://ngadventure.typepad.com/blog/steve-casimiro-swobo-sanchez.html




sky yaeger... she's the reason that '100% chick designed' or whatever sticker is on the pista, san jose, etc


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> sky yaeger... she's the reason that '100% chick designed' or whatever sticker is on the pista, san jose, etc



Sky at the opening of Mellow Johnnys.............................


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Also vote Steamroller. Had 38's on mine and rode through some singletracks. Super fun, zippy bike. You can order from universal cycles with vip15 coupon code. 

I also like Bianchi Pista's, Raleigh One Way and Jamis Sputnik/Beatnik's.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Soma Delancey. Chromed front lugs. You'll never fit 38s on it, but with a bike that looks like this, who cares?!


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

If I had to pick from the list, I'd say the san jose or the masi. I've always liked the san jose and the volpe, and I like masi's designs too. I couldn't imagine spending that kind of coin on a single speed trek. They are always overpriced in my opinion.

Off the list I second the Surly steamroller/ Kilo WT. They are the same bike geometry wise. Components are pretty much the same, although, surlys have surly hubs which are nicer than the formula hubs on the Kilo Wt


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Are the Salsa Casseroll frames done in the USA, or does Salsa do their frames in Asia nowadays?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

steel fan said:


> Are the Salsa Casseroll frames done in the USA, or does Salsa do their frames in Asia nowadays?


Asia. To me the "criteria" is Taiwan vs. Mainland China. Taiwan is producing some great stuff - Mainland China (with some exceptions) not so much.

P.S.

While hardly the cheapest, Masi produces some stellar bikes. The Speciale Commuter is very cool.


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, I figured at that pricepoint, there is no way the Salsa is American-made.

So are the Salsa/Masi/Bianchi/Trek frames built in Taiwan at least? Would like to avoid China if possible.

I think I'm leaning toward the complete Salsa Caseroll. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*In an effort to further cloud the waters....*

Almost sorry to mention these, since others have made such uniformly great suggestions, but I think that these from Marin are worth a look. I must confess that I have not done my homework in terms of the Taiwan/Mainland China discussion....

http://www.marinbikes.com/2010/bike_series.php?seriescode=FIXIE

Ignore the fixie category, as they all come with flip-flop hubs.

Happy hunting


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

If I don't decide to just spring the bucks for a custom (which seems maybe a bit overkill for SS commuter / errand duty) I've narrowed it to the SWOBO, Salsa Casseroll and Bianchi San Jose.

I like the Bianchi Pista Via Brera as well, but I gotta have bottle bosses, and track frames lack those.

The Swobo is only available in black in my size right now. I don't really like the black or the top tube Swobo logo.

The Bianchi is available locally.

The Salsas are going quick. Not a big fan of the mustard color, but I love the straight blade fork and the company in general. A dealer told me the Casseroll is discontinued, so I don't know if there will be another Salsa SS road bike for 2011.

So, do I buy a Bianchi locally, order a Salsa, or just get the black Swobo? How does one decide this kind of thing?!


----------



## parlorbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the Torelli Tipo Uno. Longer wheelbase, more of a path racer, long reach brakes. Rack mounts. Not very flashy, so wont get stolen like your pink front 650c. If you even have one of those.


----------



## steel fan (Dec 29, 2006)

okay - Salsa Casseroll single on the way. The spicy mustard color is growing on me. Looking forward to enjoying it. Seems like a decent value and it's easy enough to upgrade cheapo parts like the freewheel, stem and post if I want to.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Santa brought me a Casseroll SS last year.I started riding it mid-March and have about 1300 miles on it now. I've done a handful of rides over three hours on it and it is extremely comfortable. You will love it. I may buy a second because I have read that this is probably the last year. I can't imagine that they won't make a SS road bike again due to the Casseroll's popularity.
Ahywho, enjoy.
Ride and smile.
Kevin


----------

